
Swift-Keylogger – Keylogger for MacOS written in Swift using HID - unknownymouse
https://github.com/SkrewEverything/Swift-Keylogger
======
xchaotic
It doesn't log passwords using EnableSecureEventInput. There are probably
other use cases, but Apple seems to have implemented things rather well here.

~~~
dannyw
It would be nice if macOS had the same permissions models as iOS, and then
some. A permission before apps can access the camera, or access what keys are
held down when the app isn't in the foreground - that would block this case.

~~~
sametmax
This would effectively kill innovation. There is a reason you can't do half
the things you do on a laptop on a phone unless you root said phone.

~~~
zaksoup
I'm not sure I buy that requiring user opt-in to camera access is why the Mac
app ecosystem is is much larger than that of iOS. Can you elaborate on what
apps/innovations would become impossible because of a mandatory opt-in? I
cannot think of any...

~~~
sametmax
Everything that is either very low level or is used for deep introspection of
other parts of the system.

I'm not against sandboxing, but if there should be a way to say i know what
i'm installing, go with it. Otherwise you will say good bie to new ways of
debugging, alternative drivers, unusual way of routing network packets,
innovative UI interactions that are not part of the standards widgets, or
anything you haven't think of yet.

The computing experience you have today is the result of all the stuff we
fiddle with for the last 30 years because it was allowed to. It would be
foolish thz big players invented most of it.

------
Traubenfuchs
A keylogger in C# for Windows doesn't require any permissions either and I
actually used that to implement a global keyboard-shortcut listener.

~~~
unknownymouse
The security in macOS is tougher than in windows

------
21stio
".. Heck, even the $300 chromebook we recently got has 16GB of RAM.. " I don't
think sth like that exists.. which one is it?

~~~
niklasrde
I mean, you can get the HP Chromebook 13 with 16GB of RAM.. but not for $300.

~~~
tudelo
Appears to be 500 dollars new on best buy website, so what would make you
think that 300 dollars is not possible?

~~~
AlphaSite
16gb of ram is around 140 dollars.

------
jen729w
Readme:

    
    
      License
      MIT  
      Free Software, Hell Yeah!
    

Code (Keylogger.swift, lines 5 & 6):

    
    
      //  Created by Skrew Everything on 14/01/17.
      //  Copyright © 2017 Skrew Everything. All rights reserved.
    

Umm.

~~~
jonchang
Please articulate your concerns with this. Is it because it's copyrighted? I
think most open source software is under copyright; but the license (MIT in
this case) grants end-users certain rights that can be revoked if that license
is broken.

~~~
jen729w
Hey. Sorry, it appears that I am totally wrong. I just assumed that those
statements were totally conflicting, but ten seconds on Google tells me that’s
not so.

At least I learned something. My apologies.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Yeah usually open source software grants some permissions but retains
copyright ownership. This somewhat disallows abuse of Open Source projects,
and is probably part of what makes something like the GPL enforceable in
court. IANAL

